# Where is Network Security/Firewall/Internet Security



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi,
I applied 1st February for assessment under specialising in Network Security/Firewall/Internet Security but new SOL does not contain my category. I found computer related category are:

261111 ICT business analyst
261112 Systems analyst
261311 Analyst programmer
261312 Developer programmer
261313 Software engineer

Where is Network Security/Firewall/Internet Security?


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

They have removed alot of occupations including one you have mentioned. Try to explorer other options.


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah ... I am in same nomination but I applied in last November so i'm safe but generally speaking if you know internet/firewall security, you also fall under Network Engineering ... which is in the new list.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

I don't think since it is written "Telecommunication -Network Engineer". so that is Network Engineer from Telecommunication & might require a Telecom degree


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

I think telecommunication network engineer is another thing. It may be Fiber, radio, VSAT communication. It may be not included in computer professional.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i dont understand why DIAC doesnt come with all faqs once and for all, why do they leave ppl with so much confusion..


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> i dont understand why DIAC doesnt come with all faqs once and for all, why do they leave ppl with so much confusion..



DIAC should clear everything. They just declared a list but didn't explain the category. My skill on networking, windows system, active directory, server deployment and maintenance, Automatic teller machine deploy and operation etc. Which category is appropriate for me or have not I hope?

They should explain which technical skill need for each category. What do you mean by system analyst? Who is eligible for this category? They didn’t mention it. I am totally confused.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Era.. did u manage getting assessed? or are you still waiting for the letter from ACS? You anyways have time till 30th June to apply for the visa. Wait a bit an di am sure each state will come up with their list and there will b e a better understanding of each skill and verticals under each new Code.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Era.. did u manage getting assessed? or are you still waiting for the letter from ACS? You anyways have time till 30th June to apply for the visa. Wait a bit an di am sure each state will come up with their list and there will b e a better understanding of each skill and verticals under each new Code.



Thx. I didn't get any ACS response and waiting for their response. I am little worid about new SOL.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

@AnJ, 


This sounds accurate, i too believe different states require different skill set & DIAC has left some room for States to sponsor applicants on the basis of their requirements. Therefor i hope this will only a positive thing in whole change for majority of new applicants.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> DIAC should clear everything. They just declared a list but didn't explain the category. My skill on networking, windows system, active directory, server deployment and maintenance, Automatic teller machine deploy and operation etc. Which category is appropriate for me or have not I hope?
> 
> They should explain which technical skill need for each category. What do you mean by system analyst? Who is eligible for this category? They didn’t mention it. I am totally confused.


Probably you may be classified as ANZSCO 263111 but to get an Australian 175 visa, you need to possess one of the 180 skills mentioned in new SOL. 

To check equilanent ANZSCO's you may use the following link 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Probably you may be classified as ANZSCO 263111 but to get an Australian 175 visa, you need to possess one of the 180 skills mentioned in new SOL.
> 
> To check equilanent ANZSCO's you may use the following link 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006



Hi Mr. India

Thx for your valuable information. I think it will be helpful for another candidate who are same boat like me. 

ANZSCO 263111 provided detail information which is compatible with my profession but new SOL is no clear.

Further point is that I already applied at ACS and status in process. will I need communication about new SOL or will I wait for their response?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Hi Mr. India
> 
> Thx for your valuable information. I think it will be helpful for another candidate who are same boat like me.
> 
> ...


I would say.. let ACS do their job. For now, you must wait and watch.. hopefully things would be all right...


----------



## pdc666666 (Jan 7, 2010)

era7bd said:


> Hi,
> I applied 1st February for assessment under specialising in Network Security/Firewall/Internet Security but new SOL does not contain my category. I found computer related category are:
> 
> 261111 ICT business analyst
> ...


I think it got blocked by the OZ firewall:confused2:
I was just about to apply under this so may need to focus on telecoms and voip stuff and try and use this to get in. However in UK security/CISSP/firewalls/Information security is growing so I can't see why this isn't the case in Oz. Unless they are turning out plenty themselves.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

pdc666666 said:


> I think it got blocked by the OZ firewall:confused2:
> I was just about to apply under this so may need to focus on telecoms and voip stuff and try and use this to get in. However in UK security/CISSP/firewalls/Information security is growing so I can't see why this isn't the case in Oz. Unless they are turning out plenty themselves.


Come on use MIP your way through DMZ..  noting is impossible for IT guys.. you may re engineer ur cv according to ANZSCO 263111 and apply again. 

Good Luck..

Randhir Singh


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

pdc666666 said:


> I think it got blocked by the OZ firewall:confused2:
> I was just about to apply under this so may need to focus on telecoms and voip stuff and try and use this to get in. However in UK security/CISSP/firewalls/Information security is growing so I can't see why this isn't the case in Oz. Unless they are turning out plenty themselves.


*sigh* reminds me that I need to drag my lazy ass to CISSP book and cover the rest of the chapters. :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*Network Systems Engineer (263111)*

I am also same condition like you.

u try for Network Systems Engineer (263111),
this code fully match with 2231-79
what u think?
can u tell me fee of revalidation?


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*acs code*

Dear,
My acs was in jun,2231-79(network sec),it nowexpired,what u think

for Network Systems Engineer (263111),cn i revalidate with this code?

plz pm,

asad


----------



## pdc666666 (Jan 7, 2010)

gemaltu said:


> Dear,
> My acs was in jun,2231-79(network sec),it nowexpired,what u think
> 
> for Network Systems Engineer (263111),cn i revalidate with this code?
> ...


You've blown it. You need to save up 1000000 USD and give it to me so I can buy a yatch and come and pick you up and smuggle you in. Let me know if this is OK

Cheers
P


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*acs code,help*

Dear Mr.india

My acs was in jun,2231-79(network sec),it now expired,what u think

for Network Systems Engineer (263111),can i revalidate with this code?
i need ur email plz

plz pm,

asad


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi All,

First of all I would like to tell that I am new to that this forum, so sorry if I ask some stupid or foolish questions.

I have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code. Now my dilemma is that I am not aware which states might provide me sponsorship. As far as my work experience is concerned I have around 8 years work experience in my field.

Would appreciate it if any one can guide me in order to apply for SS or PR.

Thanks and regards,
Jogesh


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

Dear All I have assessed as network security specialist in 2010 and due to some personal reasons i was not able to pursue my case further and at that moment same occupation was removed from list, now i want to re-asses myself as computer network and system engineer and i have 7+ experience 

*BUT* my consultant is asking that ACS have your record as network security engineer and they will not accept you case for assessment, I need your suggestions and advices to start my journey again.

Regards
Samper


----------



## stam (Jun 19, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all I would like to tell that I am new to that this forum, so sorry if I ask some stupid or foolish questions.
> 
> ...


Hi Jogesh ,

I am in the same boat as you.. Maybe just a bit ahead . I have got the Vic SS recently.

So the story is . ... as of now its only Victoria which provides SS for 262112 . NSW has not released their list for the year yet.

So your next step would be to score 7 each in IELTS . Then apply for the Vic SS .
Once you get the VIC SS apply for the EOI .You are then guaranteed an invite for Visa as you are nominated by the state.

Thanks


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

stam said:


> Hi Jogesh ,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you.. Maybe just a bit ahead . I have got the Vic SS recently.
> 
> ...


when you apply for SS, My old ACS latter was expired last year in June


----------

